
From Ubuntu to Fedora to Solus - darshandsoni
https://medium.com/@darshandsoni/from-ubuntu-to-fedora-to-solus-b6a42e7a3201
======
moondev
Solus is great! I run it daily on my mbp. I use gnome though, can't get past
losing all my favorite extensions

~~~
darshandsoni
Seems like GNOME is all about the extensions haha! I just wish more of them
were added as official ones.

